# Northern Arizona?



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi!

I was wondering if any one knows of *OR* would be willing to start up a support group in Northern Arizona? I am living about 2 hours north of Phoenix. I haven't been able to find any groups near me. I would be willing to start something, if I knew of some other interested people.  

.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm posting because I used to live where you live. Pretty random and good luck finding people for a group! Part of the reason I moved is because of how stressed I was there.

I mean it's pretty obvious which city you're talking about, but I won't say out of respect for privacy.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for replying! What a small world. Haha, yea, I want to move but I'm unable to right now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What's wrong with living in Arizona?


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothing wrong with Arizona. I'm just not a big fan of the town I'm in. It's a nice place to visit...I just don't want to live here anymore. Haha.


Hmmm...still in search of support groups/people.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Are you in Flagstaff? If so, how could you not like it? 

I don't live in Arizona, but my brother lives in Maricopa and I visit there every March. Probably will drive through whatever town you are in on my way up to Grand Canyon or Sedona.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope, I don't live in Flagstaff. It seems cool there, though. 

Awesome! Well, if you want to, you should totally let me know when you're in Arizona. I'm not too far from Sedona. I don't want to publically say my town on a forum, but I will share over PM if you really want to know. I'm looking for any social anxiety support-type fun that I can find. Haha. I just have so much more fun with fellow socially anxious people for some reason. :b



...Anyone else?


----------

